
Ask HN: What laptop do you prefer for travel in 2017? - paolav
Hey guys,<p>going to be traveling soon and I&#x27;m in the market for a laptop, what&#x27;s your favorite laptop for traveling.<p>General use: browser &#x2F; light photoshop - illustrator use
======
shanecleveland
The "Ultra-Slim" Asus ZenBook in the 13" range gets a lot of recommendations:
[http://laptopkarma.com/?screen_size=13.3](http://laptopkarma.com/?screen_size=13.3)

